# A Stealth Gen



## Timwis (12/6/20)

It's a baby 80w Gen, in-built 2000mAh battery with full Axon Chip features including Pulse and Smart TC modes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## DavyH (12/6/20)

For those who don't like the shape of the Swag 2? No output difference but I would suspect battery life will be shorter. Easier to fit an atomizer, no doubt about it. I'm sure it will be pretty good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/6/20)

Wow, this looks really cool

Thanks @Timwis for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

